# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  مبارك لكم الولادة الميمونة ؟؟؟

## كميل الفضلي

*لَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
بقلوب يملؤها الولاء لمحمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين نرسل أسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات لبقية الله في أرضه بمناسبة ميلاد جده الأعظم أسد الله الغالب النقمة على الناصب الإمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام سائلين الله بهذا الوليد المبارك أن يعجل فرجه ويسهل مخرجه وأن يجعلنا من أنصاره وأودائه والمجاهدين تحت لوائه

خيـالي ياعـلي مهما اتسع هـيهات يقــدر يوصفك بابيـات مسطورة 

أحلـى امـن القمر إنت يبو الحسنين اوتواصيف الحسن بس بيـك محصورة 

اوكـل ذرة ابكياني ياعلي اتعشقـك اومـهجتي بعـد بمحبتك مسـحورة 

..................................................  ................*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-15-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (06-20-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انت العلي الذي فوق العُلا رُفِعا ببطن مكة وسط البيت اذ وُضعا

سمتك امُك بنت الليث حيدرةً اكرم بلبوة ليثٍ انجبت سبُعا

وانت حيدرة الغاب الذي اسد البرج السماويِ عنه خاسئاً رجعا

وانت بابٌ تعالى شأنُ حارسه بغير راحة روح القدس ما قُرعا

وانت ذاك البطين الممتلي حكماً معشارها فلك الافلاك ما وسعا

وانت ذاك الهزبر الانزع البطل الذي بمخلبه للشرك قد نُزعا

وانت نقطةُ باءٍ معْ توحدها بها جميع الذي في الذكر قد جُمعا

وانت والحّق يا اقضى الانام به غداً على الحوض حقاً تُحشران ِ معا

وانت صنو نبيٍّ غير شرعته للانبياء اله العرش ما شرعا

وانت زوج ابنت الهادي الى سننٍ من حاد عنه عداه الرشدُ فأنخدعا

وانت بالطبع سيفٌ تارة عطبا يسقي الثغور ويشفي مرةً طبعا

وانت غوثٌ وغيثُ في ردى وندى لخائفٍ ولراجٍ لاذ وانتجعا

وانت ركنٌ يجير المستجير به وانت حصنٌ لمن من دهره فزعا

وانت عينُ يقينٍ لم يزدهُ به كشف الغطاء يقيناً أيةُ انقشعا

وانت من فُجِعَ الدين المبين به ومن بأولاده الاسلام قد فجعا

وانت انت الذي منه الوجود نضى عمود صبحٍ ليافوخ الرجا صدعا

وانت انت الذي حطّت له قدمٌ في موضع يده الرحمن قد وضعا

وانت انت الذي للقبلتين مع النبي اول من صلى ومن ركعا

وانت انت الذي في نفس مضجعه في ليل هجرته قد بات مضطجعا

وانت انت الذي آثاره ارتفعت على الاثير وعنه قدره اتضعا

وانت انت الذي آثاره مَسحت هام الاثير فابدى رأسه الصلعا

حكمت في الكفر سيفاً لو هويت به يوماً على كتف الافلاك لانخلعا

مُحّدبُ يترآءى في مقعرّه موجٌ يكاد على الآفاق انْ يقعا

عالجت بالبيض امراض القلوب ولو كان العلاج بغير البيض ما نجعا

وباب خيبر لو كانت مسامره كل الثوابت حتى القطب لانقلعا


متباركين بالمولد

----------


## زهرة الريف

* سيدي مذ كنت طفلا

بك قلبي وصلا 

لمنارات النجف 

كلما صاحوا عليا 

لب قلبي قد رجف 

متباركين بالمولد 
وكا عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل مٌحمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة : 

ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيي ..
عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني ..
وطينتي عجنت من قبل تكويني .. 
بحب حيدر كيف النار تكويني ..

نرفع أسماء التهاني والتَبريكات إلى مقام صاحب العصر والزمان وإلى شيَعة أمير المؤمنين أجمعين ..

أدامنا الله وياكم وثبّتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين 

أدامها أيام سرور علينا وعليكم ونسألكم فيها الدعاء ..

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

متباركين بالمولد وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## شاب وسيم

دامت افراح ال محمد عليهم السلام
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
ولاتنسونا من دعواتكم في هذه الايام الشريفة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*http://

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

عليٌّ حُبُّهُ جُنَّة ... قسيمُ النارِ والجنَّة

وصيُّ المصْطفى حقاً ... إِمامُ الإنْسِ والجِنَّة

نرفع آسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات لمقام مولانا الامام الحجة بن الحسن 

ولآل بيت محمد عليهم السلام وللمراجع العظام وللشيعة الكرام

بمنآسبة ذكرى ميلاد أسد الله الغالب آمام المشارق والمغارب علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

وكل عام وأنتم بإلف خير

ومولد ميمون مبارك على الشيعه والامة الآسلامية 

لآتنسوونا من دعائكم

ودي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متباركين متهنيين

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_السلام عليكم جميعا
شكرا لمروركم البهي والغالي
دعائي لكم بكل التوفيق والسداد
وشكرا_

----------

